# Moderliesschen



## Teichfisch (20. Aug. 2010)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe seit 4 Wochen eine extreme vermehrung in meinem Teich.

Ich hatte zu vor 8 Moderliesschen die schon ausgewachsen waren und jezt habe ich miter weile über 80 kleine neue die momentan zimlich schnell wachsen.

Nicht nur Moderliesschen sondern auch meine Goldfische vermehren sich recht schnell.
Habe jezt 12 kleine neue GoldFische.

Nun eigentlich ist es ja schön das sich meine Fische vermehren da es ein gutes Zeichen ist das mein Teich im volle Gange ist.

Aber was kann ich jezt machen?Es werden immer mehr und mehr.Heute habe ich wieder 6 Ganz ganz kleine neune wieder gesehen.es ghet zimlich schnell.

Es muss doch einen grund dafür geben das es so schnell geht.

Also ich wäre für jeden Vorschlag oder Tipp dankbar.

MFG

TeichFisch(Simon)


----------



## gecko73 (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*

hallo simon,
habe gerade 14 __ moderlieschen  teuer gekauft, wobei von denen schon 4 gestorben sind...
hätte ich das eher gewußt, hätte ich dir welche abgenommen, bin kommendes we eh in deiner nähe (bonn)
gruß
andre


----------



## toco (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*

Hallo Simon,



Teichfisch schrieb:


> (...)
> Aber was kann ich jezt machen?Es werden immer mehr und mehr.Heute habe ich wieder 6 Ganz ganz kleine neune wieder gesehen.es ghet zimlich schnell.



Die Vermehrung brauche ich Dir sicher nicht zu erklären - ist wohl eine passende Zahl Männlein und Weiblein beisammen .

Wenn du vermeiden willst, dass dein Fischbestand gigantische Ausmaße annimmt, besteht die Möglichkeit, über die Fütterung zu steuern. Wenn du sie stark reduzierst bzw. ganz einstellst, werden deutlich weniger Jungfische das Erwachsenenalter erreichen.


----------



## Regs (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*



gecko73 schrieb:


> hallo simon,
> habe gerade 14 __ moderlieschen  teuer gekauft, wobei von denen schon 4 gestorben sind...
> hätte ich das eher gewußt, hätte ich dir welche abgenommen, bin kommendes we eh in deiner nähe (bonn)
> gruß
> andre



Hallo Andre,
wart mal lieber bis alle weg sind, sonst stecken sich die Neuen auch gleich an - was auch immer unsere Moderlieschen mit gebracht haben.


----------



## Teichfisch (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*

also erst einmal danke 

Aber an diese Idde mit dem Futter habe ich auch schon gedacht aber wenn ich das Futter einstelle habe ich wieder ein weiteres Problem.Den ich habe ja 1 __ Graskarpfen im Teich er frisst mir seh seh gerne miene Seerosen als auch meine Jungen __ Schwertlilien an und um das zu vermeiden gebe ich jezt immer extra Futter.

Seit dem knabbert er nur noch 1 mal die woche an einer Pflanze.

Und nicht nur der Graskarpfen sondern auch meine hübchen Goldfische knabbern ab und zu mal gerne die Seerosen an und von daher wäre es keine soo gute Idee.

Aber trozdem Danke 


Aber wie gesgat nicht nur die Moderliesschen sondern auch meine GoldFische vermehren sich dieses Jahr seh seh gut den letztes Jahr hatte ich auch nur 6 Moderliesschen die nach 2-4 monaten gestorben sind.


Kann es vileicht am guten Wassser liegen das sie sich so gut vermehren? Denn seit dem ich  meinen Teich kopmpett neu angelegt habe sind meine Fische sehr sehr gut in Form .

Man kann sogar jeden Fisch Egal welchen streicheln den wenn man mit dem Finge rplancht dann nukeln die gerne drann


----------



## Teichfisch (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*

Aber Andre Fische sterben nicht einfach so und erst Recht nicht Moderliesschen denn die halten wirklich sehr viel aus. Ich habe auch schon sehr sehr intensive Probleme mit meinem alten Teich(Wasser) gehabt und sie haben alle überlebt während leider alle anderen es nicht geschafft haben.   Amoniakvergiftung PH Wert über 9,0 .


Aber wo hast du die Moderliesschenm denn her? aus einem Fachhandel oder von nem Nachbern?Freund?


----------



## gecko73 (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*

habe sie bei der fischfarm schubert bestellt.
ein teil hat weiße flecken bekommen und hat dann ein abnormes schwimmverhalten...
werde mal abwarten, ob es die anderen auch hinrafft...vielleicht habe ich ja glück..
ansonsten würde ich gerne nächstes jahr auf dich zurückkommen, wenn du dann noch welche abzugeben hast


----------



## Teichfisch (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*

Ja ich geb dier gerne welche ab aber nicht unter diesen umständen momentaan.

Sag mal ich bin kein profi aber weiße Flecken deuten auf Pilz hin und es sieht ganz so aus als ob die fischfarm keine guten fische hat bzw. nicht ordnungsgemäß aufziht .Naja zu mindestens weist du ja jezt das du dort am besten keine Fische mehr bestellst.


Wegen dem weißen Flecken würde ich mal  im der nächsten fisch/Tier ahndlung mal nach Fragen ob die was dafür haben also gegenb pilze und für die genesung der Fische.

Aber mal ne andere Frage 

wie groß ist dein teich?in L?
hast du noch andere Fische drinn? welche?

ist dort ne pumpe instaliert?

bekommt dien Teich ab und zu auch mal frisches wasser?

Hast du shcon deine Wasserwerte Testen lassen?


----------



## gecko73 (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*

nein, nochmal werde ich keine bestellen.
in der bestellung waren 12 __ moderlieschen, 6 bitterlinge, 12 elritzen und 4 __ muscheln...
habe noch ein paar goldfische drin (8stück) hatte aber nie probleme mit denen.
mein teich ist 6,5x4,5m und 80cm tief, schätze mal so ca. 6-7000l
wasser ist jetzt seit 4wochen drin, normalerweise läuft ein filter, ist aber im moment aus, weil ich den bachlauf neugestalte.
ansonsten läuft ne kleine pumpe und eine luftpumpe.
wasserwerte hab ich nicht testen lassen.
optisch ist eine leichte trübung zusehen, bin aber ansich mit zufrieden, dafür das der teich relativ neu ist.
hatte schon überlegt permanganat reinzutun, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher über die dosierung.
zumal bei überdosierung die algen absterben und dann die muscheln auch ein problem hätten...


----------



## Teichfisch (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*

hast du Pflanzen?wenn ja welche?und dien Pumpe wv L vördert die pro stunde? 

Wenn du magst kannst du morgen ein Bild oder mehrer Bilder von deinem Teich machen denn Bilder sagen bekanntlich vile mehr als Worte.


----------



## Regs (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*

Ich habe ja zeitnah genau das selbe Problem mit __ Moderlieschen aus der Fischfarm Schubert gehabt. Gleich am nächsten Tag starb schon der Erste. Wie gesagt - die Stellen sind nicht wirklich weiß sondern es handelte sich um einen Stecknadel großen, helleren Fleck mittig hinter dem Kopf. Die toten Moderlieschen habe ich rausgefischt und eingehend betrachtet - einen Pilz auf der Haut konnte ich nicht erkennen - die Färbung sah mehr so aus als wäre sie "im" Moderlieschen. Sie waren innerhalb weniger Tage alle tot, vorher sind sie noch einen Tag lang verlangsamt und mit dem sichtbaren hellen Punkt herum geschwommen.

Leider kann ich mir keinen Reim darauf machen, in dem Fachbuch über Moderlieschen kommt so eine Erkrankung nicht vor und ich finde sie auch in der weiteren Literatur nicht. Die Fische waren aber keinesfalls gesund als sie kamen, die Erkrankung trat bei einem der Tiere sofort auf.


----------



## gecko73 (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*

natürlich hab ich pflanzen, aber das würde hier jetzt den rahmen sprengen, wenn ich alle aufzählen würde.
aber habe entsprechend unterwasserpflanzen wie __ hornkraut, __ wasserfeder...usw drin.
die filterpumpe hat eine leistung von 7200l, die kleine springbrunnenpumpe weiß ich ich nicht..
ein bild stell ich heute nachmittag rein...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*

Hallo Simon,
also bei der Moderlieschenvermehrung kann ich dich beruhigen.
Bei mir war es auch so dass ich im ersten Jahr aus den 20 eingesetzten noch ca.
100 Jungfische dazukamen. Heuer dagegen, verschwand sofort nach dem 
schlüpfen bzw. innerhalb von wenigen Tagen der ganze Nachwuchs wieder.
(Siehe auch anderer Moderlieschenthread).
Vermute nach wie vor stark, dass die älteren __ Moderlieschen für das Verschwinden
verantwortlich sind. Solltest du heuer wirklich die 80 jungen ML durchbringen bzw. behalten,
werden es nächstes Jahr die Jungfische um so schwerer haben, da das Nahrungsangebot
wesentlich knapper wird.
Bei mir im Teich schaffte es heuer kein einziges Junges, nur durch separate Aufzucht bekam
ich heuer Nachwuchs.
Mehr Sorgen würden mir die Goldfische machen, da du ja auch dann Probleme mit deinen
UW - Pflanzen hast.
Ich habe nur ML im Teich und eine sehr zufriedenstellende Wasserqualität und 
wuchernde Unterwasserpflanzen.
LG Markus


----------



## Teichfisch (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*

Also wie gesgat bei mir vermehren die sich und bis jezt sind noh keine gestorben so weit ich das beurteilen kann.Und Nun ja eigentlich vermehren die sich seit dem ich meine neune __ Schwertlilie drinn habe und meine Schönen Seerosen.

das ist besonders bei den Golfischen der fall die sind die ganze zeit bei den __ Lilien und lassen sich kaum blicken wobei die __ moderlieschen überhaupt net bei den lilien sind sondern eher bei den seerosen.

Naja auf jeden fall würde ich umsonst germe per abholung welche verschenken.

Es wäre toll wenn mir jemand einige Pflanzen also unter Wasser oder Uferpflanzen mitbringen könnte da ich kaum Pflanzen habe.

Also einfach hier melden wenn jemand möchte.


Danke An alle Tips 

Ich freue mich natürlich auch auf weitere Tipps und Ratschläge


Moderlieschenking  hast du andere Fische als nur Moderlischen im Teich?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*

Hallo,
ja ich habe nur __ Moderlieschen im Teich.
LG Markus


----------



## Teichfisch (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*

Achso .


----------



## jenso (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*

Hallo,

im Frühjahr habe ich auch __ Moderlieschen gesucht und dann auch gekauft. Die Zierfischhändler sagten mir die Lieschen wären sehr empfindlich bei Einfangen und Umsetzen. Sie verlieren schnell Schuppen und verpilzen dann. Die Händler würden bei ihrem Großhändler keine bekommen und müssten warten bis sie welche von Privat bekommen. Nun, jedenfalls haben sie alle das gleiche gesagt. Und, von den 20 gekauften sind kaum 10 über. Zwei Leichen habe ich gefunden. Die anderen sind, sagen wir mal, missing in action. Ich würde das also nicht am Händler fest machen. Aber jetzt habe ich Nachwuchs und hoffe das nach dem Winter noch genug über sind.
BTW:Bei den Gründlingen habe ich da keine Zweifel. Falls da noch jemand Bedarf hat. Plz 33818

Viele Grüße 

Jens


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*

Hallo,
Also wiegesagt ich habe meine ML letztes Jahr von privat geholt,
hatte null Probleme mit dem "Umziehen" und auch ich habe heuer schon
meinem Arbeitskollegen 20 Stück gegeben auch der hatte keine Ausfälle.
Dass die ML empfindlich beim Umsetzen sind kann ich definitiv nicht bestätigen.
Was der Kauf von ML bei Händlern angeht habe ich keine Erfahrung.
Ich würde es definitiv nicht machen, da ich mir beim Versand durchaus vorstellen kann
dass die Fische dabei Stress haben.
LG Markus


----------



## Buffo Buffo (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*

Hallo in die Runde
ich habe heuer zwischen 20 - 25 Lieschen privat zum symbolischen Preis von 2 € erstanden (von klein bis Groß) und noch 10 mittel große vom Händler, die ich im Beutel mit Wasser heim transportiert habe . Ich hatte keine Erkrankungen oder plötzliche Sterbefälle. Die 3 ML, die bisher verstorben sind, waren ausgewachsen, wurden einfach dünn, dann langsam und dann...  Ich gehe da vom natürlichen Ende ihrer Lebenszeit aus. 
Somit


> Dass die ML empfindlich beim Umsetzen sind kann ich definitiv nicht bestätigen.


Über den Versand bekam ich meine 20 Goldelritzen und von einem anderen Händler 10 Scheibenbarsche. Die kamen putz munter per Kurrier in einer Styropor-Box an, und da hatte ich auch noch keinen Sterbefall oder eine Erkrankung.
Somit hatte ich auch keine negative Erfahrungen beim Versand von Fischen.

Nun nehme ich an, dass die Probleme von Regina und Andre bei der Fischfarm liegen.
Was der Händler von Jens da schildert 
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Teichfisch (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*

Dem stimme ich zu aber nun zu mir ich habe ja auch ein problem

Wie gesgat ich habe mehrere __ moderlieschen(Recht Junge) im Teich und es werden immer mehr .

Möchte jemand welche haben?

Einfach anschreiben .

Ach ja und ich verschicke nichts dar das für die Fische über haupt net gut ist.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*

Hi,

das Problem das des öfteren ein paar der frisch gekauften __ Moderlieschen sterben hat meißt nichts damit zu tun das die Fische "krank" sind/waren. 

Moderlieschen sind sehr transportempfindlich. Ihre Schleimhaut ist empfindlich und wird sehr leicht geschädigt wenn die Lieschen im Transportbeutel dümpeln und mit dem Wasser darin stärker herumschwappen, Und ne geschädigte Schleimhaut bedeutet mangelnde Imunität  gegen immer vorhandene Keime/Pilze im Teich. Wenns es dann auch noch Keime sind die die Lieschen noch nicht gewohnt sind gibts dann schnell mal einige Ausfälle)

MfG Frank


----------



## gecko73 (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*

schien wirklich am transport gelegenzuhaben, habe keine weiteren ausfälle bemerkt....waren insgesamt 4..


----------



## Buffo Buffo (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderliesschen*

Hallo in die Runde,


> __ Moderlieschen sind sehr transportempfindlich.


 :shock

...dann habe ich, oder besser,  die Moderlieschen,  einfach Glück gehabt!!!!!!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------

